# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Anavar only 6 weeks @ 75 mg ED RESULTS with pictures

## jman855

BEFORE AND AFTER PIC
-----------------------


-------------
Background
--------------
I've been lifting for about 5 years on and off. Mostly off for the past 2 years. This is my second Anavar only cycle and second overall AAS cycle. I currently have one week left of Nolvadex , meaning I have completed 6 weeks of Anavar and 2 weeks of Nolvadex thus far.

Previous cycle results: http://forums.steroid.com/members-cy...d-5-weeks.html
-------
Stats
-------
Age: 24
Height: 6"3
Start weight: 230lbs
End weight: 224lbs
Highest weight: 235lbs
Starting BF% according to crappy electrode test: 20%
Ending BF% according to crappy electrode test: 14.4%
------

Lift increases
------
Start incline dumbbell bench x 10: 75lbs
End incline dumbbell bench x 10: 100lbs

Start A2G Squat x 10: 135lbs
End A2G Squat x10: 215lbs

Start military dumbbell x 10: 60lbs
End military dumbbell x 10: 85lbs

I put 1 inch on my arms.

-----
Cycle
-------
Anavar 75/75/75/75/75/70/0/0/0
Nolvadex 40/30/20

Daily pre workout (NO Extreme), multi vitamins, flax seed oils, and BCAA capsules.
-----

Diet
------
For the first three weeks, I had a higher calorie diet

8:00AM Milk protein shake, 6 egg whites, packet of oatmeal, cup of OJ
10:00AM Banana, Handful of almonds
11:00AM Greek yogurt
11:30AM Turkey pita with garlic roasted hummus
12:30PM Protein shake, watermelon
1:30PM Other half of turkey pita
3:30PM 4 egg whites
5:00PM Greek Yogurt
6:00PM Protein shake, pre workout
7:00PM Lift
8:30-9:00PM Protein shake, steak/chicken/salmon, some sort of fresh veggie

For following 3 weeks up until now, 
8:00AM Milk protein shake
9:00AM Handful of almonds and banana
10:00AM 4 egg whites
11:00AM Greek yogurt
12:00PM Grilled chicken with veggies, sometimes brown rice.
1:30PM Greek yogurt
2:00PM more almonds
3:00PM 4 egg whites
5:00PM protein shake
6:00PM 2 more egg whites, pre workout
6:30 lift
8:00-8:30 protein shake + salmon/steak/chicken with veggie - sometimes skipped meal and kept shake (once or twice a week).

-------
Notes:
So as you'll be able to tell by my before picture, I had been out of lifting and eating like complete crap for quite some time. Summer was on the cusp and I needed to get sexy quick. 

I had done an Anavar only cycle in the past and yielded great results, so I figured I'd give it another go. 

I took 25mg 3x a day - When I woke up (8:00AM), around 3:00PM, and before I lifted around 6:30-7:00PM. Some say to take the last dose before you go to bed - I don't care, I wanted it in my system when I lifted, and it was great. As expected - massive strength increases and pumps. Pumps were cool at first but soon became too much, and I had to take some taurine (3 grams spread throughout the day). Had to hit the exercise bike for cardio, calf pumps were pretty tough when running. This stuff seriously did not suppress me at all until my sixth week - If I had to do it again, I'd leave it at 5 weeks.

As far as side effects - libido and erectile function were honestly through the roof. This is not what I was expecting - my last var cycle killed my libido. Rage was bad the first few weeks, me and my bros would pick fights when we went out like idiots. I eventually learned how to handle it. The stuff really hurt my appetite, which might be why I felt a bit lethargic. I was just a little suppressed towards the end of that last week, and am recovered now. Overall, it was a great cycle and I look forward to another one eventually.

-------------------
Before I wrap up this post, I want to go ahead and reply ahead of time to the guy who is going to say:
"Lol @ this fkin noob doing an oral only cycle. UH HELLLOOOO if you knew anything about anything you would of used Test as a base. Good job flushing your money IDIOT LOL."

I honestly hate when you guys pipe in before asking "What are/were your goals?" When you tell someone they could've gotten better results if they would've used test with their oral, that's like telling someone they could've got more fcked up if they did heroin instead of smoke weed. Not everyone is looking for the heroin high. For me, I just wanted to lean out and get back into a solid training regimen, and that's what I did. Gyno, hair loss, complete HPTA shutdown, bloat, and other test side effects were not options for me. I have no aspirations of being the humongous crazy looking dude in the gym - some people want that, that's cool, just not my thing. 

For new guys looking to get in noticeably better shape in a short amount of time, increase their lifts, feel their muscles, all while doing a fairly non toxic slightly supressive AAS, I highly recommend Anavar to you.
------

I am open to all questions, comments, and criticism

----------


## Docd187123

Do you really eat almost every hour and in some cases every half hour?

----------


## jman855

> Do you really eat almost every hour and in some cases every half hour?


Yeah - I have a pretty low key desk job, making it much easier. Almonds and bananas are at my desk, Greek yogurts only take a few seconds to eat.

----------


## Grandeur

Could you possibly lay out macros in a more detailed fashion? Obviously you "cleaned up" your cycle in the final weeks, and got very impressive results (Well done pal!).

How was the whole experience?

Edit: I would also love to see more progress pics from this cycle and in your next journey's!

----------


## jman855

> Could you possibly lay out macros in a more detailed fashion? Obviously you "cleaned up" your cycle in the final weeks, and got very impressive results (Well done pal!).
> 
> How was the whole experience?
> 
> Edit: I would also love to see more progress pics from this cycle and in your next journey's!


Thanks man! I'll get some weekly progress pics together when I get to my home computer. 

What do you mean by lay out the macros?

The experience for me was great! I felt great the whole time (until that 6th week, I fell off a little). The intensity in the gym was spot on and I felt my "edge" 24/7. Without the var, I don't think I would of come nearly as far as I have these past 8 weeks. Transforming my body in this short amount of time has been a very accomplished feeling.

----------


## Grandeur

> Thanks man! I'll get some weekly progress pics together when I get to my home computer. 
> 
> What do you mean by lay out the macros?
> 
> The experience for me was great! I felt great the whole time (until that 6th week, I fell off a little). The intensity in the gym was spot on and I felt my "edge" 24/7. Without the var, I don't think I would of come nearly as far as I have these past 8 weeks. Transforming my body in this short amount of time has been a very accomplished feeling.


I was just interested in the break down of P/C/F etc.

Very impressive transformation, regardless of no test base. To each is own I say.

Edit: All in all I would like to commend you on this cycle, for doing it unconventionally but also in an intelligent fashion and not in a cocky and quite possibly dangerous manner.

----------


## smegzz

Wow man, nice transformation.

----------


## Jatada

I love it man ! (No homo)
I have a question...
Do u think that anavar can be used in a bulking cycle ? At same time adding lean mass and cutting visceral fat ? I have quite a good body already and I don't want that testosteron-e 12 weeks BS that people advocate... Just need a short cycle, no side effects... Thx

----------


## O-town Beef

Nice results.

----------


## Grandeur

> I love it man ! (No homo)
> I have a question...
> Do u think that anavar can be used in a bulking cycle ? At same time adding lean mass and cutting visceral fat ? I have quite a good body already and *I don't want that testosteron-e 12 weeks BS that people advocate... Just need a short cycle, no side effects...* Thx


....

----------


## Jatada

Yeah man, people don't realize that not everybody wants to be on roids for life or wants to get maximum gains at all costs... For some people just a small cycle is fine and u don't have to shut down your testosteron and even if u do, you will be able to recover much better with just 6 weeks of roids than with 12 weeks... But most of the guys here will say to you that u should go for test-e no matter what... Anyway, back to my previous question, anavar on bulking cycle can be done ? Str gains should be high, so I guess more lean muscle, less fat and real solid gains, not bloated, right ?

----------


## < <Samson> >

This cycle proves nothing & is good for nothing


Carry on

----------


## Jatada

I have one question, what about sexy drive ?

----------


## spillybob

Great progress man. well done.

----------


## DHew

Bloodwork?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Bloodwork?


Who needs BW or a working wang

----------


## DHew

> Who needs BW or a working wang


 :1laugh:

----------


## afghamoney

I'm at the same body fat as you and I'm contemplating on whether or not to do an anavar only...

Lots of mixed opinions... Some say anavar is for girls.. (clearly by these pictures that is not true), some say test always... 

Not sure man, not sure..

----------


## rastadred22

I'm on var 60mg 3xed I'm in on my 2nd week noticed some ball shrinkage but my tool works great had a nice long session last night with the wife.. It's been a worry of mine but so far coming up to my 3rd week he works and works well! Sex drive not affected this far maybe even more of a drive due to my mind always on it

----------


## afghamoney

> I'm on var 60mg 3xed I'm in on my 2nd week noticed some ball shrinkage but my tool works great had a nice long session last night with the wife.. It's been a worry of mine but so far coming up to my 3rd week he works and works well! Sex drive not affected this far maybe even more of a drive due to my mind always on it


Mind me asking, whats the goal of your cycle? To drop fat? If, so what BF are you at right now? I'm looking to start the same very soon.

----------


## jman855

Hey guys. I'm obviously not a very active member on the forum, I just wanted to post my experience to help give some insight to others of what Anavar can be capable of. Thanks to those of you who gave compliments. Thus far, I've kept all my gains and I'm only getting better.

To address a few of the questions:



> Anyway, back to my previous question, anavar on bulking cycle can be done ? Str gains should be high, so I guess more lean muscle, less fat and real solid gains, not bloated, right ?


Anavar can certainly get you bigger, however, it's not the ideal compound for it. If you really want to put on size, I'd say just increase your cals and lift heavy for a bit. I wouldn't recommend spending money on anavar unless you're trying to cut or recomp.





> I have one question, what about sexy drive ?


Sex drive was through the roof until the last week. This is different than my first anavar experience. But yeah, I had constant NRB's throughout the day, I was going nuts. I hit up several ex girlfriends due to this.





> Bloodwork?


None




> Mind me asking, whats the goal of your cycle? To drop fat? If, so what BF are you at right now? I'm looking to start the same very soon.


When I first began this cycle, my goal was to lean bulk. After 2 weeks, I decided that it was more important that I drop fat, so I cut my calories drastically, but continued to life very heavy. In the after picture I am at about 14% body fat - when I started I was about 20%





> This cycle proves nothing & is good for nothing
> 
> 
> Carry on


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Archx91

Nice results brother  :Smilie:

----------


## rastadred22

> Mind me asking, whats the goal of your cycle? To drop fat? If, so what BF are you at right now? I'm looking to start the same very soon.


I was already at about 8% and I'm on my last week now sex drive is absolutely fine pumps huge and strength way up due to bulking diet I have gained roughly 6-8 lbs and have remained around 8% maybe a bit leaner def packed on some size not a lot but I'm happy with it I don't look like a did some huge cycle I gained a lot on such a mild cycle but I'm coming to the end and am hoping to keep these really nice gains. It's a great cycle for strength muscle hardness and vascularity I haven't lost a whole lot of fat but I'm looking more defined and bigger basically a more full mature look.... My overall goal was to gain some size but didn't like the sounds of 20-30 lbs on a cycle. I wanted to stay away from any side affects like gyno etc. And don't like the sounds of pinning and wanted to keep my cycle somewhat discreet

----------

